# Kalua



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Was running low on kalua so time to mix up some more. The ingredients...

8 cups of hazelnut coffee
3 cups sugar
1/3 cup instant coffee
3 Tbsp instant vanilla
1.75 L brandy








Put sugar and instant coffee into bowl, when coffee is brewed pour that into bowl and stir until sugar and instant coffee are dissolved. Then add vanilla.  Allow to cool before adding brandy. We use E & J, just because that's what is easily available for us. Once brandy is added mix it up and bottle it. We use gallon glass jars but anything will work. The best part...consumption







Sometimes we add a splash of milk







My wife liked it better before I started drinking it...it lasted longer!
Thanks for looking 

Ryan


----------



## Titch (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## jcam222 (May 17, 2020)

Cool, never saw this made up before


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2020)

That sounds easy and tasty. Years ago, I would sip a Toasted Almond as a dessert. The Amaretto and Kalua compliment each other so well...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Titch said:


> Thanks for the recipe


Your welcome! And thanks for the like, I appreciate it

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Cool, never saw this made up before


Thank you, it makes a nice sipper.  Thanks for the like

Ryan


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 17, 2020)

Hmmm our kaluha bottle is running low, may have to try making some. I had some K and cream whilr making dinner with an added splash of frangelica for a hint of hazelnut


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That sounds easy and tasty. Years ago, I would sip a Toasted Almond as a dessert. The Amaretto and Kalua compliment each other so well...JJ


Thanks JJ, it's almost too tasty! 

Ryan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 17, 2020)

Have to bookmark this. Well done sir.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Hmmm our kaluha bottle is running low, may have to try making some. I had some K and cream whilr making dinner with an added splash of frangelica for a hint of hazelnut


Give it a shot it's tasty 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Have to bookmark this. Well done sir.


Thank you! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the likes 
A
 Aledavidov
 , and 

 sawhorseray
  it's appreciated 

Ryan


----------



## tanglefoot (May 17, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Have to bookmark this. Well done sir.


DITTO THAT!! Gonna have give that a try!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

tanglefoot said:


> DITTO THAT!! Gonna have give that a try!!


Thanks! We try to have extra made up to age it a bit...doesn't work well for us.

Ryan


----------



## oddegan (May 17, 2020)

That looks really good. I would suggest the book Cordials From Your Kitchen. Lots of good recipes in it. My wife and I make something about every other week.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

oddegan said:


> That looks really good. I would suggest the book Cordials From Your Kitchen. Lots of good recipes in it. My wife and I make something about every other week.


Thank you! Will have to look into that.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like 
O
 ozzz
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------

